# Fish skull and some misc. ties



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

The three on right are tied with " Fish Skulls " a new product for me. They are machined out of aluminum and come in Large , Med and small. These are the small sizes on three different style #4 hooks.

The other seven are are variations of a pattern I like. Used rabbit ,duck , peacock herl, even some FTD hair ( fly tyers dungeon ).

Some have a red yarn underneath and some have a small section of red chenille to accent the throat. Also used grey and clear ice flash for translucent effect along with mono thread.

Hopefully the fish will like them as much as I do


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Great lookin jigs papaperch!! Those are sweet!


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice work.How do the aluminum one fish?And what is the Waite on them


----------



## JOJOFLY (Jan 12, 2011)

good job!-There is an article in FlyTyer Mag about the skulls-I want to try some myself.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Big Mark the shark : don't know how they fish yet just started to experiment with them. I like the flexability so far of how I can take the pattern.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Those are some great look'n jig's there papaperch..Have to catch fish..be sure to let us know how they do..Keep up the good work....JIM....CL....:F


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Looks like awesome fish catching jigs papaperch,great job!


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Sweet patterns. Really like the mallard flank ties. They are bound to catch some slabs!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Really nice work, Papa.


----------

